# steam error -118 steam error -7???help!!



## moxymoe

I bought a Dell laptop for my daughter and have installed steam but keep getting the message "cannot load web page unknown error-118" i uninstalled proxy settings as advisd in another forum and managed to access the store and web site but when i tried to purchase a game i got same message but with code -7 then when trying to access store again 118 kept rearing its head again i realise its not a gaming machine but my daughter only wants a few of the less demanding games and as it was a present for xmas its a bit disappointing so if anyone can help it would be great thnx: dell 17R, i3, 4gb ddr, 500gb hdd, win 7 64bit, 1 gb nvidia graphics


----------



## RockmasteR

Hello and welcome to TSF
try to change the region in your Steam settings, (try to put it as Germany, France, etc...) Steam will ask you to restart it, do that and try again


----------

